# Cyrillics



## PatrickBaer (Nov 8, 2010)

Morning...

before I'll reinstall I wanted to ask for this issue, in case I need to think about something during installation:

I cannot display filenames in cyrillics, in no application at all. System console comes up with question-marks, xterm displays some funny ascii-characters and even firefox displays garbage. Russian websites work just fine though!

Did I miss something?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2010)

similar:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9120&highlight=localization
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14430&highlight=localization
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11921&highlight=localization
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6018&highlight=localization

finally handbook (first place to search):
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/using-localization.html


----------



## PatrickBaer (Nov 8, 2010)

Fair enough, if you want to localize the whole system. But I wan to keep my current (german) localization and at the same time, view my files with russian cyrillics. Haven't found anything in the docs though...


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 9, 2010)

set your German locale to use uft-8 encoding
This will work for most part


----------

